# VPX Anarchy?



## Judo Player (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking at an on-line supplement company, I noticed VPX has a new product Anarchy.  Anarchy seems to be their new pre-workout supplement.  Anyone know is this an improvement on their NO Shotgun supplement, or is this a completely new supplement meant for increased strength, pumps, recovery etc...


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2010)

Judo Player said:


> Looking at an on-line supplement company, I noticed VPX has a new product Anarchy.  Anarchy seems to be their new pre-workout supplement.  Anyone know is this an improvement on their NO Shotgun supplement, or is this a completely new supplement meant for increased strength, pumps, recovery etc...



I believe this is a new, standalone product.


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 25, 2010)

imho,I would not touch it. Looking at the label,it is begging for the fda's attention.


----------



## gopro (Jul 27, 2010)

Guidedbyscience said:


> imho,I would not touch it. Looking at the label,it is begging for the fda's attention.



Similar profile to a half dozen other companies out there. Will be a while before the FDA bugs em...but get it soon to be safe if ya want it!


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 27, 2010)

supposed to be there answer to jacked.


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 28, 2010)

gopro said:


> Similar profile to a half dozen other companies out there. Will be a while before the FDA bugs em...but get it soon to be safe if ya want it!


 

it is a little different,actaully they were supposed to be gmp compliant a while ago and from what I was told they still are not.  

with all due respect to them,in all honest working in the medical field I could not suggest this to anyone.It is a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jul 28, 2010)

Tried it. Just like Jack3d except it's a true, one-scoop serving. Decent stuff, but at this point all this crap is really the same to me.


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2010)

Guidedbyscience said:


> it is a little different,actaully they were supposed to be gmp compliant a while ago and from what I was told they still are not.
> 
> with all due respect to them,in all honest working in the medical field I could not suggest this to anyone.It is a heart attack waiting to happen.



Several companies using these "suspect" ingredients are NOT GMP complient. In fact, one of the more popular of these products recently came back from the lab way off the mark from their label. 

One thing I CAN say about VPX is I never used one of their products that did not work well (and I am saying this while repping another company).


----------



## Judo Player (Jul 29, 2010)

gopro said:


> One thing I CAN say about VPX is I never used one of their products that did not work well (and I am saying this while repping another company).



And I'll second that...  Maybe not the repping another company part, but for sure the VPX supplements works well part.


----------



## sodomojo (Aug 2, 2010)

What 'suspect' ingredients are in it D,1,3? If so, isn't that in almost every pre workout these days?


----------



## JZJeff (Aug 6, 2010)

*Better Than Jacked*

Gets me going and able to pump more. I like this better than Jacked and it takes less.. Only one scoop for me..


----------



## Ignacio (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi im 16 years old i work pretty much on the gym since i was 15 i usally lift high wieght but im kinda skinny. I just wanted to know if anarchy combined with the pro complex protein is going to work. Is anarchy bad for my health?


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2010)

Ignacio said:


> Hi im 16 years old i work pretty much on the gym since i was 15 i usally lift high wieght but im kinda skinny. I just wanted to know if anarchy combined with the pro complex protein is going to work. Is anarchy bad for my health?



At your age you honestly should not be touching a product like Anarchy.


----------

